# AmtrakConnect and Public WiFi



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

This one seemed to stump the folks at mobileread.com, so I'm coming here to see if the real gurus have an answer.

Early every morning, about an hour before I leave the house for my transit commute, Calibre pushes out news to my K3 via home WiFi. Works great.

By the evening commute, the news is stale. I have 3G, so the web browser is one option. But during my daily walk through the full width of Philadelphia's 30th Street Station earlier this week, I got another idea -- that public WiFi could support a free.kindle.com injection every day as I trundle through.

So this past Monday, and Thursday, I stopped for a few minutes, in the station, to see what free WiFi was available. Both days, the Kindle WiFi networks window showed five unencrypted signals, with honors for most bars going to AmtrakConnect.

But I could not get any of the services to work 

I almost connected to AmtrakConnect. The browser presents a home page where one must click a button to signify terms of use agreement. While I could move the Kindle cursor to this button, and the button properly highlighted with the arrow cursor turning to the little hand, pressing the inside of the five-way did nothing. Trying a bookmarked web site resulted in the Kindle switching from WiFi to 3G.

Here is AmtrakConnect's web page:

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Content_C&pagename=am/Layout&cid=1246044325520

"You will be able to use AmtrakConnect through any laptop or other portable device that is Wi-Fi enabled." So they say.

I welcome all pointers concerning AmtrakConnect, or more general insights on connecting the K3 to public WiFi.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My guess is that the web page is trying to pop up a window, redirect or do something else that the experimental Kindle browser won't support. I'm too far from the Amtrak station or tracks to get a signal. Maybe someone else can try with a netbook or laptop to see what the next screen does. If not I can try it for you on Monday.


----------

